# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  تست حل كنيم.ديفرانسيل شماره ٣ تابع مشتق

## Amir James

بخاطر جبران اشتباه در نوشتار سوال قبلي اين سوال تشويقيو بزنين :Yahoo (21):  با راه حل. تا ٣ نصف شب وقت دارين:دي


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vahid96

ابتدا نمودار x^2*sin(1/x) رو مد نظر داریم

قرمزه x^2 هستش ، خب میبینیم که به صفر میل میکنه .
قسمت دوم تابع هم که صفره پس پیوسته است 
چون تابع پیوسته است از ضابطه ها تک تک مشتق میگیریم تا تابع مشتق به دست بیاد !
پایینی میشه 0 ، بالایی :
2x.sin(1/x)+(-1/x^2*cos(1/x)*x^2) *w
اولی صفر در کرانداره میشه صفر. ادامه :
-cos(1/x) *w-
اکنون به عنوان تمرین به کمک دنباله ها ثابت کنید حد بالا وقتی ایکس به سمت صفر رود وجود ندارد  :Yahoo (82): 
درسته ؟

----------


## Mehran93071

راه حل احتمالا غلط هست  :Y (565): ! اون که گذاشتم به خاطر جریان داستان کوتاهش هست ! دقیق دقت کنید  :Y (478):  خواستم مشاوره بدم !
 :Y (531):

----------


## strider

هم پیوسته هم مشتق پذیر
انقدر این مدل توابع رو دیدم که حال دست به قلم بردن هم ندارم، ولی فقط به خاطر استقبال از تاپیک:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Amir James

استرايدر دقت كن به متن سوال :Yahoo (21): 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> استرايدر دقت كن به متن سوال
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


گزینه 2 میشه

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

الو الو... گزینه 2؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Amir James

جواب رو كه نميشه بگم :Yahoo (21):  با راه حل بگو رضا. دقت كنيد به متن..... :Yahoo (21): 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

درسته ؟؟؟؟؟/


ویرایش شد

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> جواب رو كه نميشه بگم با راه حل بگو رضا. دقت كنيد به متن.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


درسته؟؟؟؟؟؟ دادا ....

----------


## strider

> استرايدر دقت كن به متن سوال
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


شرمنده، یه تیکه اش رو ندیدم! فکر کردم مثل بقیه سوالات یه چیزو میخواد!

بدون حل میگم پیوسته است، اما مشتق پذیر نیست، وقت کردم راه حلم رو ادامه میدم.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hamishe.gham

> استرايدر دقت كن به متن سوال
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


آقا منم دقیقا مثله این دوستمون حل کردم

به چی دقت کنیم؟ :Yahoo (92):

----------


## hamishe.gham

> شرمنده، یه تیکه اش رو ندیدم! فکر کردم مثل بقیه سوالات یه چیزو میخواد!
> 
> بدون حل میگم پیوسته است، اما مشتق پذیر نیست، وقت کردم راه حلم رو ادامه میدم.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


به کدامین دلیل مشتق ناپذیر؟؟؟؟

----------


## Amir James

دوستان دقت كنيد كل سوال حول تابع مشتق ميچرخه،نه خود تابع. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## strider

> به کدامین دلیل مشتق ناپذیر؟؟؟؟


با مشتق دوم گرفتن، اون x درجه ۱ که باعث پیوستگی میشه از بین میره و یه عامل مبهم باقی میمونه.
تعریف مشتق رو دوبار بنویسی متوجه میشی.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

اوکی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/

----------


## hamishe.gham

> دوستان دقت كنيد كل سوال حول تابع مشتق ميچرخه،نه خود تابع. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


هی وای جواب ساده بود سوال سخت بود :Yahoo (113):   درسته همون گزینه ی دو میشه 




> با مشتق دوم گرفتن، اون x درجه ۱ که باعث پیوستگی میشه از بین میره و یه عامل مبهم باقی میمونه.
> تعریف مشتق رو دوبار بنویسی متوجه میشی.


بله بله متوجه شدم صورت سوال رو بد خوندم

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> دوستان دقت كنيد كل سوال حول تابع مشتق ميچرخه،نه خود تابع. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


دادا اشتبه اینم؟؟؟؟/
(بالاست)

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> شرمنده، یه تیکه اش رو ندیدم! فکر کردم مثل بقیه سوالات یه چیزو میخواد!
> 
> بدون حل میگم پیوسته است، اما مشتق پذیر نیست، وقت کردم راه حلم رو ادامه میدم.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



مطمئنی اشتب نمیکنی؟؟

----------


## hamishe.gham

> دادا اشتبه اینم؟؟؟؟/
> (بالاست)


رضا کار خودتو سخت نکن از همون تعریف مشتق برو و بعدشم کرانداری

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> رضا کار خودتو سخت نکن از همون تعریف مشتق برو و بعدشم کرانداری


وقتی از تابع مشتق میگیری فقط یه طرفش به کرانداری میخوره ... به مشتق گیری که گرفتم توجه کن ... طرف دیگه عامل صفر کننده از بین  میره ...

(بقیه شو خودت انجام بده چون امیر گفته جوابو نگم ...)


من میرم شام بخورم .... بفرمایید شام .....        :Y (565):  ................ بای

----------


## strider

> مطمئنی اشتب نمیکنی؟؟


نه، همیشه احتمال اشتباه هست، ولی اگر تست بود همون رو میزدم  :Yahoo (1): 
باید تشریحی حل کنم تا کامل مطمئن بشم. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hamishe.gham

> وقتی از تابع مشتق میگیری فقط یه طرفش به کرانداری میخوره ... به مشتق گیری که گرفتم توجه کن ... طرف دیگه عامل صفر کننده از بین  میره ...
> 
> (بقیه شو خودت انجام بده چون امیر گفته جوابو نگم ...)
> 
> 
> من میرم شام بخورم .... بفرمایید شام .....        ................ بای


توی مشتق دوم عامل صفر شونده از بین میره

توی مشتق اول یکی از ایکسا میره میشه ایکس در سینوس یک ایکسم که با قضیه ی کرانداری میشه صفر و در x=0 هم که خود تابع داده صفر

پس پیوسته هست

اما در مشتق دوم که کلا عامل صفر شونده از بین میره و کلا قضیه کن فیکون میشه (البته معما چو حل گشت آسان شود وگرنه خودم که اولش سوالو بد فهمیدم)

----------


## mohamadbaha

چرا سختش میکنید....

اولا که صفر در کرانداری میشه صفر دومی میشه صفر پس پیوسته بعد از تعریف مشتق بری ایکس در سینوس 1 تقسیم بر ایکس میمونه که ضرب کنی میشه صفر و مشتق پذیر پس میشه گزینه 2.

----------


## pishy

> چرا سختش میکنید....
> 
> اولا که صفر در کرانداری میشه صفر دومی میشه صفر پس پیوسته بعد از تعریف مشتق بری ایکس در سینوس 1 تقسیم بر ایکس میمونه که ضرب کنی میشه صفر و مشتق پذیر پس میشه گزینه 2.





جوابتون درست بود من اینطوری رفتم راحت حل شد
ممنون

----------


## hamishe.gham

> چرا سختش میکنید....
> 
> اولا که صفر در کرانداری میشه صفر دومی میشه صفر پس پیوسته بعد از تعریف مشتق بری ایکس در سینوس 1 تقسیم بر ایکس میمونه که ضرب کنی میشه صفر و مشتق پذیر پس میشه گزینه 2.


دقیقا همون اشتباه من رو تکرار کردی حاجی

کل بحث در مورد مشتقه (یه بار دیگه صورت سوال رو بخون)

----------


## strider

> چرا سختش میکنید....
> 
> 
> اولا که صفر در کرانداری میشه صفر دومی میشه صفر پس پیوسته بعد از تعریف مشتق بری ایکس در سینوس 1 تقسیم بر ایکس میمونه که ضرب کنی میشه صفر و مشتق پذیر پس میشه گزینه 2.


این که میگی درسته، ولی یه جورایی دنبال راه حل تشریحی و اثباتش با استفاده از تعریف و تابع مشتق هستیم. حداقل من اینجوری ام.




> رضا کار خودتو سخت نکن از همون تعریف مشتق برو و بعدشم کرانداری


تعریف مشتق یه ایرادی داره اینجا، به خاطر همین به راه حل خودم شک شدید دارم.
در تعریف مشتق باید fx رو در صورت بنویسی.
در این مورد، باید تابع مشتق رو در صورت کسر بنویسم. این تابع چیه؟ X * Sin(1/x) تابع مشتق نیست، فقط باهاش میتونیم مقدار مشتق تابع اصلی رو به دست بیاریم.

----------


## mohamadbaha

> کل بحث در مورد مشتقه (یه بار دیگه صورت سوال رو بخون)


خدایش نمیفهمم چی میگی....بابا گفته مشتق یعنی یه بار دیگه...

----------


## hamishe.gham

> خدایش نمیفهمم چی میگی....بابا گفته مشتق یعنی یه بار دیگه چرا دوباره باید مشتق بگیریم.


نه دیگه

گفته وای پریم چطوریه؟؟؟؟ یعنی باید ببینی وای پریم پیوستست یا نه؟؟ باید ببینی وای پریم مشتق داره یا نه؟ (که مشتق وای پریم درواقع مشتق دوم تابع اصلیه)

----------


## vahid96

> نه دیگه
> 
> گفته وای پریم چطوریه؟؟؟؟ یعنی باید ببینی وای پریم پیوستست یا نه؟؟ باید ببینی وای پریم مشتق داره یا نه؟ (که مشتق وای پریم درواقع مشتق دوم تابع اصلیه)


به نظرتون روش من غلطه ؟ (پست دوم) جواب گزینه 4

----------


## Mehran93071

نگاه کنید میشه گزینه 2 اصلاح میکنم من درمورد تابع f گفتم درصورتی که میگه مشتق f ! پیوستگی و وجود حد که شک توش نیست ولی مشتق نداره به جواب رضا دقت کنید ! متوجه میشید ! شما چرا اینقدر بد با سوال برخورد میکنید؟

----------


## Mehran93071

با تعریف مشتق برید یعنی از x در سینوس یک ایکسم یک بار مشتق بگیرید میشه سینوس یک ایکسم که دیگه با تعریف مشتقی که خودم رفتم و نوشتم میبینید که مشتق ناپذیر هست و مبهم میشه ! این بهترین روش حلش هست!  :Y (726):

----------


## hamishe.gham

> به نظرتون روش من غلطه ؟ (پست دوم) جواب گزینه 4


راستش از تعریف مشتق که بریم به گزینه ی دو میرسیم

اما دلیل اینکه چرا جواب شما غلظ هست رو نمیدونم

----------


## mohamadbaha

اقا شرمنده من خیال کردم گزینه دو نوشته پیوسته و مشتق پذیر....!

با این حساب میشه گزینه 1 صد در صد.

این تابع پیوسته و مشتق پذیر است.

----------


## Amir James

خدايا جوانان مارو به راه راست اين سوال هدايت فرما....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## strider

> با تعریف مشتق برید یعنی از x در سینوس یک ایکسم یک بار مشتق بگیرید میشه سینوس یک ایکسم که دیگه با تعریف مشتقی که خودم رفتم و نوشتم میبینید که مشتق ناپذیر هست و مبهم میشه ! این بهترین روش حلش هست!


با استفاده از تعریف مشتق و مشتق گرفتن از تابع اصلی، به x سینوس یک ایکسم میرسیم، متوجه میشیم مشتق تابع اصلی صفره.

نباید دوباره x سینوس یک ایکسم رو در تعریف مشتق قرار بدیم. x سینوس یک ایکسم *تابع مشتق نیست*. تابع مشتق باید در تعریف مشتق قرار بگیره!

----------


## vahid96

> با استفاده از تعریف مشتق و مشتق گرفتن از تابع اصلی، به x سینوس یک ایکسم میرسیم، متوجه میشیم مشتق تابع اصلی صفره.
> 
> نباید دوباره x سینوس یک ایکسم رو در تعریف مشتق قرار بدیم. x سینوس یک ایکسم *تابع مشتق نیست*. تابع مشتق باید در تعریف مشتق قرار بگیره!


خیلی جالب شد
من هم برام این تناقض ایجاد شده بود
اما به نکته ی خیلی ظریفی رسیدیم :
*1- تعریف مشتق ، (که برای x=0 نوشتیم) ، مشتق رو در نقطه ی 0 میده !
که میشه 0 ! و هیچ اطلاعی از پیوستگی و حد تابع مشتق به ما نمیده !*
*(محاسبات strider)
2- تابع مشتق مورد سوال واقع شده !
که با قرار دادن a دلخواه در تعریف مشتق بدست می آد ! (نه a=0)
که به طور خلاصه میشه با قواعد مشتق اون رو بدست اورد !(مشتق توابع مرکب و سینوس و ...)
*

----------


## strider

> خیلی جالب شد
> من هم برام این تناقض ایجاد شده بود
> اما به نکته ی خیلی ظریفی رسیدیم :
> *1- تعریف مشتق ، (که برای x=0 نوشتیم) ، مشتق رو در نقطه ی 0 میده !
> که میشه 0 ! و هیچ اطلاعی از پیوستگی و حد تابع مشتق به ما نمیده !*
> *(محاسبات strider)
> 2- تابع مشتق مورد سوال واقع شده !
> که با قرار دادن a دلخواه در تعریف مشتق بدست می آد ! (نه a=0)
> که به طور خلاصه میشه با قواعد مشتق اون رو بدست اورد !(مشتق توابع مرکب و سینوس و ...)
> *


من از قواعد مشتق هم استفاده کردم تا تابع مشتق رو به دست بیارم و به نتیجه مبهم تر (و وحشتناک تری!) رسیدم!
توضیحات رو عکس واضحه. تمام شرایط مشتق گیری هم وجود داره.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vahid96

> من از قواعد مشتق هم استفاده کردم تا تابع مشتق رو به دست بیارم و به نتیجه مبهم تر (و وحشتناک تری!) رسیدم!
> توضیحات رو عکس واضحه. تمام شرایط مشتق گیری هم وجود داره.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


تابع دوضابطه ای هست !
این ضابطه در x تعریف نشده است ، اما ضابطه ی حاصل از مشتق f=0 ، مشتق صفر را میدهد !
در واقع در روش تعریف مشتق در x=0 هم اگه تابع دوضابطه ای نبود ، تعریف نشده میشد !

----------


## strider

> تابع دوضابطه ای هست !
> این ضابطه در x تعریف نشده است ، اما ضابطه ی حاصل از مشتق f=0 ، مشتق صفر را میدهد !
> در واقع در روش تعریف مشتق در x=0 هم اگه تابع دوضابطه ای نبود ، تعریف نشده میشد !



ضابطه دوم فقط یه نقطه است، یک نقطه ی تک نه حد داره نه مشتق... پس اصلا نمیتونیم در مورد ضابطه دوم صحبت کنیم، فقط لطف کرده و باعث پیوستگی تابع شده.

حالا سوال من اینه، تابع مشتق این تابع رو چه جوری به دست بیاریم؟
اگر در تمام دامنه اش و R مشتق پذیره، پس تابع مشتقی هم وجود داره. مخصوصا در نقطه ی صفر


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

*لطفا انقد پیچیده نکنین سوال .......
از اقا امیر بابت سوال قشنگش ممنون (اصلا اساسی همه رو درگیر مفاهیم مشتق کرد .........

جواب رو کاملتر کردم و گذاشتم

*

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> ضابطه دوم فقط یه نقطه است، یک نقطه ی تک نه حد داره نه مشتق... پس اصلا نمیتونیم در مورد ضابطه دوم صحبت کنیم، فقط لطف کرده و باعث پیوستگی تابع شده.
> 
> حالا سوال من اینه، تابع مشتق این تابع رو چه جوری به دست بیاریم؟
> اگر در تمام دامنه اش و r مشتق پذیره، پس تابع مشتقی هم وجود داره. مخصوصا در نقطه ی صفر
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


*ببین دوست من تابع اصلی در 0 پیوسته و مشتق ناپذیره ... اوکی؟؟؟؟ (در نقطه ی 0 نه کل دامنه ...... ضمنا طبق قواعد مشتق گیری)

حالا برای تابع اصلی ضابطه ی مشتق رو طبق قواعد مشتق گیری مینویسیم .... قانونا از ضابطه ای مشتق میگیریم که تو همسایگی 0 تعریف شده (نه خود 0)

پس از ضابطه بالا مشتق میگیریم ... پس قانونا تابع مشتق یک ضابطه ست نه دوضابطه و دامنه اش هم r - {0  هست ... پس اصلا در 0 تعریف نمیشه ...

پس چون تعریف نمیشه شرط صحبت از پیوستگی رو نداره .... پس چون شرط صحبت از پیوستگی رو نداره مشتق ناپذیره (در 0 ..... سوال هم وضعیت تابع مشتق رو در 0 از ما میخواد)

حالا میریم سراغ حد تابع مشتق در 0 ... که با جای گذاری میبینیم در صفر  نوسانی میشه .......

به تصویر بالا نگاه کنی همه چی رو متوجه میشی.......







امیدوارم خوب توضیح داده بشم ...*

----------


## vahid96

> ضابطه دوم فقط یه نقطه است، یک نقطه ی تک نه حد داره نه مشتق... پس اصلا نمیتونیم در مورد ضابطه دوم صحبت کنیم، فقط لطف کرده و باعث پیوستگی تابع شده.
> 
> حالا سوال من اینه، تابع مشتق این تابع رو چه جوری به دست بیاریم؟
> اگر در تمام دامنه اش و R مشتق پذیره، پس تابع مشتقی هم وجود داره. مخصوصا در نقطه ی صفر
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


نه ضابطه ی دوم فقط یک نقطه نیست ...
یک خطه .
به نام y=0
که ما فقط x=0 شو ورداشتیم
برای مشتق گیری
ما از خط y=0 مشتق میگیریم
و به x صفر میدیم ...

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> نه ضابطه ی دوم فقط یک نقطه نیست ...
> یک خطه .
> به نام y=0
> که ما فقط x=0 شو ورداشتیم
> برای مشتق گیری
> ما از خط y=0 مشتق میگیریم
> و به x صفر میدیم ...


دادا ما نمیتونیم از ضابطه ای مشتق بگیریم که فقط تو یک نقطه تعریف شده .... بلکه باید تو همسایگی اون نقطه هم تعریف شده باشه ......
(مگه برای مشتق پذیری نباید پیوسته باشه؟؟؟ مگه برای پیوسته بودن نباید حد داشته باشه؟؟؟ خب توی x=0 چجوری میتونه (ضابطه دوم) حد داشته باشه وقتی اصن تو اطرافش تعریف نشده....

----------


## vahid96

> دادا ما نمیتونیم از ضابطه ای مشتق بگیریم که فقط تو یک نقطه تعریف شده .... بلکه باید تو همسایگی اون نقطه هم تعریف شده باشه ......
> (مگه برای مشتق پذیری نباید پیوسته باشه؟؟؟ مگه برای پیوسته بودن نباید حد داشته باشه؟؟؟ خب توی x=0 چجوری میتونه (ضابطه دوم) حد داشته باشه وقتی اصن تو اطرافش تعریف نشده....


من سعی کردم نتیجه هایی رو که بدست اوردیم با نمودار مطابقت بدم
نمودارو از سایت mathisfun.com گرفتم
خب، بدست اوردیم مشتق تابع x^2*sin(1/x) *w در هر نقطه میشه 2xsin(1/x)-cos(1/x) *w
حالا نمودار رو رسم میکنیم .

آبیه تابع مشتقه ، قرمزه خوده تابع . اصلاً کاری به دوضابطه ای بودن سوال نداریم اول تابع اصلی رو بررسی کنیم. چرا مشتق اینقد گاهی زیاد میشه در حالی که نمودار این قدر ملایم و کم شیبه ؟!

روی تابع زوم کردم (الان آبیه خود تابعه) . اگه دقت کنین تابع تا ابد نوسان داره و شیب نوساناش گاهی خیلی زیاد باید بشه طبق نمودار بالاتر
میشه اینجور توجیه کرد که ایکس ها بیشتر از وای ها دارن کم میشن پس مشتق و شیب عملاً داره زیاد میشه .
خب با این اوصاف مشتق در اطراف صفر  وضعش به شدت نوسانیه
ولی وقتی یه x=0 اضافه کنیم به تابع وضع جالب میشه !
با محاسبه به این نتیجه میرسیم که مشتق باید بشه صفر !!
که اصلاً با عقل جور در نمیاد تابعی که اونطور نوسانی بوده در اطراف صفر ، حالا توی خود صفر شیبش بشه صفر !
اونم فقط با اضافه کردن یه نقطه ناقابل به تابع !!!
حالا چجور با نمودار توجیه میشه این پدیده ؟
قبلاً دیده بودیم که داره نوسانا کوچیک میشه ولی شیبشون زیاد میشه ، ولی تابع از صفر نمیگذره فرض کنید بگذره
چه اتفاقی می افته ؟ تابع برای اولین بار با x^2 برابر میشه ! حالا مجبوریم طبق قضیه فشردگی درک کنیم که اینجا مشتق میشه صفر یعنی تابع بین x^2 بر y=0 مماس میشه ً!!!؟؟؟
چرا قبلاً این اتفاق نیفتاد؟ چون نقطه ی صفر توی تابع نبود که قضیه فشردگی رو بنویسیم !
حالا چون برای حد و مشتق در یک نقطه حد رو وقتی ایکس به سمت اون میل میکنه (و نمیرسه) لحاظ میکنیم پس میگیم مشتق تابع نوسانیه در اطراف صفر و حد هم نداره
ولی توی خود نقطه ی صفر ؟؟!یه دفعه مماس میشه روی محور !
نمیدونم واقعاً اینقدر پیچیده ست یا من بد نگاه میکنم . :Yahoo (28): 
*لطفاً نظرتون رو بگید راجع به نمودار ها*

----------


## strider

> نه ضابطه ی دوم فقط یک نقطه نیست ...
> یک خطه .
> به نام y=0
> که ما فقط x=0 شو ورداشتیم
> برای مشتق گیری
> ما از خط y=0 مشتق میگیریم
> و به x صفر میدیم ...


 من الان خوابه خوابم، بعدا میام دقیق تر میخونم ببینم دیشب چی گفتید.
اما چند تا موضوع واضحه که جواب میدیم.
ضابطه دوم فقط یک نقطه است: (0,0)
تابع که فقط با ضابطه اش مشخص نمیشه، همیشه همراه دامنه تعریف میشه.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## strider

> *ببین دوست من تابع اصلی در 0 پیوسته و مشتق ناپذیره ... اوکی؟؟؟؟ (در نقطه ی 0 نه کل دامنه ...... ضمنا طبق قواعد مشتق گیری)
> 
> حالا برای تابع اصلی ضابطه ی مشتق رو طبق قواعد مشتق گیری مینویسیم .... قانونا از ضابطه ای مشتق میگیریم که تو همسایگی 0 تعریف شده (نه خود 0)
> 
> پس از ضابطه بالا مشتق میگیریم ... پس قانونا تابع مشتق یک ضابطه ست نه دوضابطه و دامنه اش هم r - {0  هست ... پس اصلا در 0 تعریف نمیشه ...
> 
> پس چون تعریف نمیشه شرط صحبت از پیوستگی رو نداره .... پس چون شرط صحبت از پیوستگی رو نداره مشتق ناپذیره (در 0 ..... سوال هم وضعیت تابع مشتق رو در 0 از ما میخواد)
> 
> حالا میریم سراغ حد تابع مشتق در 0 ... که با جای گذاری میبینیم در صفر  نوسانی میشه .......
> ...


مشکل اینجا است که تابع اصلی در صفر مشتق پذیره و در این موضوع هیچ شکی نیست.
صحت تعریف مشتق از مشتق گیری به وسیله قواعد معتبرتره.
اگر تابع اصلی در صفر مشتق ناپذیر بود همون اول خودمون رو راحت میکردیم و میگفتیم تابع مشتق شرط صحبت از مشتق پذیری در نقطه صفر را ندارد چون ۰ در دامنه اش نیست!

اما ضابطه ای که شما به دست اوردید و من هم در درستی اش شکی ندارم، در صفر جواب نداره. پس ابهام ایجاد میشه که ضابطه تابع مشتق اگر این نیست پس چیه؟ و چرا این ضابطه جواب نمیده؟


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mehran93071

امیر پاشو بیا جواب رو بنویس ! :yahoo (4):

----------


## Amir James

دوستان من الان در جاده بسر ميبرم واسه يك موردي. هيچ قلم و كاغذيم ندارم:دي ديشبم خوابم برد ساعت ٢:٣٠  :Yahoo (21):  روي كتاب تست شيمي :Yahoo (21):  تفي شد بود لا مصب سر صبح :Yahoo (4): ))))) ph هاش قاطي پاتي يه وضعي :Yahoo (21):  وحيد داره خيلي خوب ميگه. جواب گزينه ٤ هست. نپيچيونين سوالو گرچه ميدونم گيرتون كجاس:دي ايشالله در اولين فرصت قلم بدست ميشم كامل توضيح ميدم:دي


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> من سعی کردم نتیجه هایی رو که بدست اوردیم با نمودار مطابقت بدم
> نمودارو از سایت mathisfun.com گرفتم
> خب، بدست اوردیم مشتق تابع x^2*sin(1/x) *w در هر نقطه میشه 2xsin(1/x)-cos(1/x) *w
> حالا نمودار رو رسم میکنیم .
> فایل پیوست 7961
> آبیه تابع مشتقه ، قرمزه خوده تابع . اصلاً کاری به دوضابطه ای بودن سوال نداریم اول تابع اصلی رو بررسی کنیم. چرا مشتق اینقد گاهی زیاد میشه در حالی که نمودار این قدر ملایم و کم شیبه ؟!
> فایل پیوست 7962
> روی تابع زوم کردم . اگه دقت کنین تابع تا ابد نوسان داره و شیب نوساناش مرتب زیاد باید بشه
> میشه اینجور توجیه کرد که ایکس ها بیشتر از وای ها دارن کم میشن پس مشتق و شیب عملاً داره زیاد میشه .
> ...


لطفا نمودار رو اضافه کنید ... چون نمودار نیومده...
توضیحاتی که میگید درسته ولی زمانی که ما نقطه 0 رو تابع مشتق اضافه کنیم در حالیکه نمیتونیم اضافه کنیم .... چون اصلا جزو دامنه تابع مشتق نیست ...

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> مشکل اینجا است که تابع اصلی در صفر مشتق پذیره و در این موضوع هیچ شکی نیست.
> صحت تعریف مشتق از مشتق گیری به وسیله قواعد معتبرتره.
> اگر تابع اصلی در صفر مشتق ناپذیر بود همون اول خودمون رو راحت میکردیم و میگفتیم تابع مشتق شرط صحبت از مشتق پذیری در نقطه صفر را ندارد چون ۰ در دامنه اش نیست!
> 
> اما ضابطه ای که شما به دست اوردید و من هم در درستی اش شکی ندارم، در صفر جواب نداره. پس ابهام ایجاد میشه که ضابطه تابع مشتق اگر این نیست پس چیه؟ و چرا این ضابطه جواب نمیده؟
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


درسته روش تعریف معتبرتره ... ولی قواعد هم نتایج روش تعریف هستند ... از خودشون در نیومدند که ...
خب چرا باید از روش تعریف مشتق پذیر باشه ولی از روش قواعد (که نتیجه روش تعریف هست) مشتق ناپذیر باشه؟؟؟

شما اگه از روش تعریف هم بری فرقی نمیکنه ... چون بالاخره داری مشتق میگیری.... برای تابع مشتق اصلا 0 جزو دامنه اش نیست ... پس اصن شرط صحبت از این چیزا رو نداره.


ضابطه تابع مشتق همین هست چرا نیست؟؟؟؟ ... حالا به ازای 0 به ما جواب نداد دلیلی نداره که ضابطه ما غلط باشه ....

----------


## Mehran93071

:yahoo (4): این نمودار چجوری ازش چی میفهید ؟ حالا اینجا با امکانات 2 تا نمودار کشیدیم سرجلسه از کجا اینا رو جور کنم؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## soheyl



----------


## vahid96

> :yahoo (4): این نمودار چجوری ازش چی میفهید ؟ حالا اینجا با امکانات 2 تا نمودار کشیدیم سرجلسه از کجا اینا رو جور کنم؟


این نمودارا جزو جواب نیست. جواب دوخطه و راحت حل میشه . درک شهودیش سخته که توی پست قبلیم توضیح دادم حالا نمیدونم واقعاً اینقد پیچیدست درک نمودارش یا من دارم پیچیدش میکنم
نمودارا رو نگاه کن بنظر تناقض دارن با هم

----------


## Mehran93071

:Y (565):

----------


## Mehran93071



----------


## soheyl

> 


پسرِ خوب وقتی از سینوس مشتق میگیری باید بعدش ضربدر مشتق عبارت جلوی سینوس هم بکنیش!

شما فعلا اصن توی خودِ مشتق گیری مشکل دارید

----------


## Mehran93071

> پسرِ خوب وقتی از سینوس مشتق میگیری باید بعدش ضربدر مشتق عبارت جلوی سینوس هم بکنیش!
> 
> شما فعلا اصن توی خودِ مشتق گیری مشکل دارید


من خودم همین جا مشکل دارم ! یک جایی بود نباید مشتق جلوی خود تابع مثلا سینوس میکردی میدونی اونجا کجاس؟ :Y (682):

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

فقط یه نکته رو باید اضافه کنم که حرف یه جا اشتباه کردم ...  این که تابع اصلی در 0 مشتق پذیره که من گفته بودم  نیست... دلیلش رو هم میگم ...   این که ما از روش قواعد رفتیم و به جواب نرسیدیم ...  تو یه همچین جایی که با استفاده از مشتق گیری به جواب نمیرسیم باید از روش تعریف رفت تا مطمئن شد .... (که من اینجا اشتباه کرده بودم)   ولی این تغییری در جواب من ایجاد نمیکنه فقط خواستم یاداور بشم ...  بنابراین جواب همون گزینه 4 هست

----------


## mohamadbaha

دوستان من از یه روشی رفتم استفاده از هم ارزی بعد جواب شد 1 یعنی ناپیوسته است و حد ندارد.

اگه درسته بگین تا بنویسمش.

اخه توی این شک دارم چون اگه بگیم صفر در کرانداری که میشه صفر پیوسته هست.....!!

لطفا به داد برسین

----------


## hamishe.gham

دوستان آخر چی شد؟

دلیل این تناقضه بین روش تعریف و قواعد چیه؟

----------


## Amir James

تناقضي نيست. تا چند ساعت ديگه كامل توضيح ميدم


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mohamadbaha

اقا درسته اگه بخواییم وضعیت مشتق رو بگیم میشه صفر و مبهم که پیوسته نیست و حد ندارد و گزینه 4.

----------


## Amir James

جواب گزينه ٤.
سوال رو نپيچونيد. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hamishe.gham

خوب امیر اگر ممکنه از طریق تعریف هم جواب رو بنویس بزار

(من از طریق تعریف میرم پیوسته میشه نمیدونم اشکال کارم کجاست)

----------


## mohsen-as

میشه بگید چطور میشه بدون تابع مورد نظر پیوستگی اونه رو چک میکنید؟؟شما بدون چک کردن پیوستگی از تعریف استفاده میکنید مشکل اینجاست

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> خوب امیر اگر ممکنه از طریق تعریف هم جواب رو بنویس بزار  (من از طریق تعریف میرم پیوسته میشه نمیدونم اشکال کارم کجاست)


  درسته .. تابع اصلی در 0 پیوسته و مشتق پذیر و مشتقش هم صفره ... اما برای تابع دوم(تابع مشتق) شما چطور حرف از پیوستگی میزنی در حالیکه اصن مقدار تابع در 0 تعریف نشده

----------


## hamishe.gham

> میشه بگید چطور میشه بدون تابع مورد نظر پیوستگی اونه رو چک میکنید؟؟شما بدون چک کردن پیوستگی از تعریف استفاده میکنید مشکل اینجاست


خوب وقتی که تعریف مشتق میریم یه ایکس کم میشه دیگه

وقتی یک ایکس کم میشه حدش توی صفر میشه صفر

مقدارم که از ضابطه ی پایینی میگیریم

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> دوستان آخر چی شد؟  دلیل این تناقضه بین روش تعریف و قواعد چیه؟


  این تناقض یکی از مشکلات روش قواعد هست ... به همین دلیل زمانی که به یه همچین مواردی برمیخوریم یعنی مشتق موجود نیست (اونم از روش قواعد) باید (الزاما) از روش تعریف رفت تا مطمئن شد که تابع در نقطه مورد نظر حد نداره .... که در اکثر مواقع از روش تعریف جواب میده و ما از روش تعریف به جواب میرسه ...

----------


## Amir James

ميشه بگي كدوم تابع رو از تعريف ميري؟ خىد تابع يا مشتق تابع مشتق رو از تعريف ميري؟


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hamishe.gham

آقا فکر کنم من از همون اول دچار یک مشکل پایه ای توی مشتق هستم (تازه دارم میفهممش)

وقتی که ما از طریق تعریف مشتق همون تابع اصلی رو در x=0 بررسی میکنیم یه ضابطه به دست میاد (ایکس * سینوس یک ایکسم) حالا این ضابطه ی بدست اومده چیه؟ ضابطه ی مشتق هست یا نه؟

اگر این ضابطه ی مشتق باشه که پیوستست اگر هم نباشه که اصولا من از پایه بد بفهمیدم مشتق رو

----------


## hamishe.gham

> درسته .. تابع اصلی در 0 پیوسته و مشتق پذیر و مشتقش هم صفره ... اما برای تابع دوم(تابع مشتق) شما چطور حرف از پیوستگی میزنی در حالیکه اصن مقدار تابع در 0 تعریف نشده


بحث که مقدار نیست مقدار رو خو از ضابطه ی پایینی میگیره بحث حدشه

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> آقا فکر کنم من از همون اول دچار یک مشکل پایه ای توی مشتق هستم (تازه دارم میفهممش)
> 
> وقتی که ما از طریق تعریف مشتق همون تابع اصلی رو در x=0 بررسی میکنیم یه ضابطه به دست میاد (ایکس * سینوس یک ایکسم) حالا این ضابطه ی بدست اومده چیه؟ ضابطه ی مشتق هست یا نه؟
> 
> اگر این ضابطه ی مشتق باشه که پیوستست اگر هم نباشه که اصولا من از پایه بد بفهمیدم مشتق رو


دادا وقتی مشتق میگیری باید از همسایگی یه نقطه مشتق بگیری نه خود اون نقطه ....
یعنی عملا نقطه ی x=0 در دامنه ی مشتق وجود ندارد...

بنابراین اصن شرط صحبت از پیوستگی را ندارد ....
این یک بود ....




2- ...ضابطه تابع مشتق از همون قواعد مشتق گیری بدست میاد ....(ایکس * سینوس یک ایکسم) نمیتونه ضابطه تابع مشتق ما باشه ... چون ما روش تعریف رو برای یک نقطه اون جور بدست اوردیم ...

----------


## Bl4Ck_96



----------


## konkur93

سلام 
آیا در مشتق مراتب بالا تر  هم میشه از روش مشتق عامل صفر شونده استفاده کرد؟

----------

